
Effectively Managing Kubernetes with Cost Monitoring - webb
https://medium.com/kubecost/effectively-managing-kubernetes-with-cost-monitoring-96b54464e419
======
AjayTripathy
Helm chart author here-- let me know if you have any feedback! I wanted to
build a one or two click way to quickly get cost metrics on GKE.

